# Stealing photos off the web?



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

How to Train Your Horse

This website (I don't have time to read throught it at the moment..) has a photo of a friends horse.. The palomino yearling.. Do they say the own the rights to any of these pictures?! I don't know if my friend allowed it, but still. I'm wondering ifit's legal.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I think they need permission to use the picture, but I'm not completely sure. 

That website makes me cringe.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Same here. I'm about to contact my friend - I don't think she'll appreciate this.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

No, they do not own any rights at all, and I'm willing to bet they didn't ask permission to use any of the photos.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

If the picture was not copy righted or didn't have a water mark and it's on the internet, then anyone can take it and just put it where they want. It doesn't matter if they own the rights or not. Now if they were going to print the picture and sell it..then that is illegal.


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

They don't say anything about where they got the pictures. They also don't say that they own the rights to any of the pictures.

I would be furious if that was my horse that they used pictures of. Legally, they have to ask for permission to use any pictures that don't belong to them. They should have asked for your friend's permission before using the picture.

You friend has a pretty horse though.


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

If you place an image on the Internet without copyright or watermark or some form of restriction, it is usable..........

Of course one should always try to contact the party, however, a great majority of the time that is not possible.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 29, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> If the picture was not copy righted or didn't have a water mark and it's on the internet, then anyone can take it and just put it where they want. It doesn't matter if they own the rights or not. Now if they were going to print the picture and sell it..then that is illegal.





spirithorse8 said:


> If you place an image on the Internet without copyright or watermark or some form of restriction, it is usable..........
> 
> Of course one should always try to contact the party, however, a great majority of the time that is not possible.


You two are both incorrect. Me and my dad are both professional photographers and have gone through this before. If the person did not take the picture they cannot use it on their websites without posting where they got the photos of if they have permission. Its not as bad if they post atleast who the photo is by. But if you were to go into that website not knowing about anything you would think the photos are their pictures. It is breaking copywrite laws. Plus the pictures with the people in them you also must have permission from them to post the photo on a public website.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

My friend said it's a copyrighted image.. I don't know what we can do about it?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Has your friend contacted the people who own the web site and asked them to remove the photo of her horse?

I would think that is step #1.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

What the hell is going on with that horse jumping over that guys wonderfully exposed crutch? If something goes wrong.... Well let's just say it should make him eligible for the Darwin awards even if he isn't killed, at least it would stop the dumbarse from reproducing.

I sure as hell wouldn't want any horse of mine associated with them either. As for your question: The internet is not protected by the same laws as businesses that have a base in a given country (making them liable to that country's laws) which makes it very hard to have photo's removed from any website if they were able to download the image from the net. It is a real problem. Basically if you upload a photo (or anything) to the internet you are making it available for all to see and use. That is one of the problems associated with the music industry and why we are able to download songs and movies for free from various websites. Although it is called 'illegal downloading' it isn't strictly illegal since it is obtained from the internet which has no international governing body. To date, only images of child pornography are governed by law, sad but it is the nature of the beast.

Morale of the story: Careful what you put on the internet.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I've just looked at the site again and the picture of the palomino yearling has been taken down.

As for the jumping picture, I'm sure those are military uniforms. They look very similar to the British Army Mounted Gunner uniforms but without all the frogging.


----------

